# newbie,looking for advise on TEST 400, BLACK WIDOW LABS (SPAIN)



## wilson 77 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi

Just bought some TEST 400, was hoping to get the usual decca and sust 250, but was given Test 400 and sust 250, been reading a lot of shit about the test and it doesnt sound too pucka, although the bad reviews are about the old mexican version! 

was a lot of bad news about the pain in the glute after injecting, i took my first shot last nite and must say it hasnt hurt a single bit yet!!!!!!. any advise on wether to ditch this stuff and hunt down some decca!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

wilson 77 welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome!  Check out the anabolic forum.


----------



## dobe187 (May 2, 2010)

have to say the same thing i usealy go with sus n d but went with test 400 and 4 shot s in not had a problem with it shoulders are fine


----------



## Davies031 (May 26, 2010)

*Test 400*

Hay Wilson 77 .. Just as a heads up ive used Test 400 a few times it depends on your pain threshold in my honest opinion .. my brother couldn't handle it and trashed it however i just took the ache it isn't that bad but its not the best feeling in the world Lol.. Ive heard a lot of bad shit about it though people don't tend to like it 

good luck .Dale


----------



## dobe187 (May 27, 2010)

wilson 77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just bought some TEST 400, was hoping to get the usual decca and sust 250, but was given Test 400 and sust 250, been reading a lot of shit about the test and it doesnt sound too pucka, although the bad reviews are about the old mexican version!
> 
> was a lot of bad news about the pain in the glute after injecting, i took my first shot last nite and must say it hasnt hurt a single bit yet!!!!!!. any advise on wether to ditch this stuff and hunt down some decca!!!!





no keep the t 400 im usein that now with deca on my 5th week with great results already i do have the mexicon stuff n dont hurt a bit ! n u should be jabin your shoulders in my opinon get full 100 percent of your steroid


----------



## unclem (May 31, 2010)

wilson 77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just bought some TEST 400, was hoping to get the usual decca and sust 250, but was given Test 400 and sust 250, been reading a lot of shit about the test and it doesnt sound too pucka, although the bad reviews are about the old mexican version!
> 
> was a lot of bad news about the pain in the glute after injecting, i took my first shot last nite and must say it hasnt hurt a single bit yet!!!!!!. any advise on wether to ditch this stuff and hunt down some decca!!!!


 
i got a few bottles of testo 400 made by imunolabs in mexico from mexgear its great shit but it hurts like hell. no dont throw it out. imo


----------



## jojo10 (Aug 19, 2010)

im sorry for interrupting your forum but i got ahold of some testo400 mg and i wasnt sure if i did 2 ccs a week would that actually be 800mg a week that i'll be taking its my first cycle so im new thanks


----------



## anthonynelson (Aug 20, 2010)

*re: introduction*

Hello. I am anthony Nelson from New york. I am working as a health consultant with healthpharmarx for past couple of years.


----------



## unclem (Aug 20, 2010)

jojo10 said:


> im sorry for interrupting your forum but i got ahold of some testo400 mg and i wasnt sure if i did 2 ccs a week would that actually be 800mg a week that i'll be taking its my first cycle so im new thanks


 
yeah its 800mg, just go with 1 cc wk, its your first cycle save your receptors.


----------

